# Win7 "no internet access" on wireless network



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully someone can help me with this problem... my primary source of internet at my house for the passed year is an at&t 3g usb modem (sierra wireless lightning), becuase i live in the middle of nowhere (only other option is satellite). Up until now i've been using a wireless ad hoc network to share the connection with multiple computers. I just purchased a cradlepoint router that is compatible with my usb modem so I can have a "real" wireless network in my house. I set it up yesterday and so far its working great, I have a wii streaming netflix, an android tablet, an iphone and two laptops (running vista, and win7 respectively) currently connected. The problem is my 3rd laptop, also win7. It is my primary computer that I use for business and absolutely essential that its connected to the internet. It (seems) to connect to the wireless network just fine, but gives me a "no internet access" error. 

This laptop will connect to other wireless networks: it always connected to the ad-hoc, it will connect to my wifi at work and the network at my boyfriends house, also i just tried it with the verizon 3g mobile hotspot app on my droid and it connected right away. It also works just fine with a wired connection to this router (ethernet). I'm not sure where to start since every other device in my house is working with this network and this laptop will connect to other wireless networks. I'm no techie (and especially not great with networking), so I'm at a total loss and i could really use some help in simple terms! 

ps/ Going through the windows onscreen troubleshooter it will either tell me "there is a problem with your broadband modem" or "There is a problem communicating with DNS server" (but it wont fix it)... and after going through endless google searches, i've done everything thats been suggested so far (making sure dhcp is enabled, powercycling the router/modem, updating drivers, ipconfig release/renew, disabling the firewall)... all with no solution PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF, 

Please follow the intructions in the sticky below for the problem Laptop.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

OK, i have no virus protection installed (uninstalled everything when disabling didnt work), also windows firewall is disabled. i've attached the extra info, thanks!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your *ipconfig *looks good and no problem with xirrus.

When you updated the wireless drivers did you use device manager to update or the computer or vendor websites?

Ensure the adhoc network is removed.

I would put some anti-virus protection back on the computer immediately and update it and run a full scan we dont need to see the results.


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! the ad-hoc network has been completely deleted, (it wasnt created on the problem pc, but not sure if that matters). First i updated the drivers using device manager, then rolled back when it still didnt work. then i downloaded from the toshiba website.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try deleting all your wireless profiles and then click on your router ssid and connect again inputting the wireless network key.


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

Tried this, still nothing. Now it is saying "local only" as the status of the network when I connect.


----------



## Glox (Feb 25, 2012)

What you are describing is usually a driver/firmware compatibility issue. Use the last driver from the vendor website, delete your wireless profile as suggested above and try to reconnect to your network.

You can also try to update the firmware of your gateway, but at this point buying a usb wireless adapter will probably solve the problem.


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

Also, not sure if it makes a difference, but I tried changing the router settings from WAP2, to WEP, to no security... All of the other devices i mentioed in the original post connected and were able to surf still, but no luck with the problem laptop


----------



## Glox (Feb 25, 2012)

That was a good idea to try without security. But yet I am pretty sure that it is compatibility issue. I've seen that many times, I've seen Realtek cards doing the same with a Netgear router, but new drivers solved the problem. 

What is the exact model of your router ?


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

The router is a Cradlepoint mbr95. I have a belkin usb adapter that i will try with it when i get home tonight. thanks for the help!!!


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, so last night I plugged in the usb adapter and was able to connect and surf with no problem. Then I unplugged it and tried connecting again with my built in wireless and... IT WORKED.... But only for about 30 seconds, and it went back to saying "local only" and has ever since. What gives? I guess this should tell me that there is a compatibility issue with my wireless card and the router, but in that case why would it start working for a few seconds? Also, the other laptop in my house that is connecting just fine is the exact same model, with the same wireless card... Any other ideas? I would really hate to have to use my laptop with a stupid adapter sticking out of it forever....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In device manager under network adapters are there any ! marks or red x'x against the Realtek wireless card or does it display this device is working properly.

Also did you follow this advice


> I would put some anti-virus protection back on the computer immediately and update it and run a full scan we dont need to see the results.


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

No !'s or x's on device manager, and it does say "this device is working properly". This is driving me crazy 
anyway, yes i did reinstall my virus protection.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you install any software for the USB modem if so try uninstalling it and use the windows utility.


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

No i didnt install the belkin software. Any other ideas? :frown:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The USB modem is a Belkin from at&t?


----------



## yeah123yeah (Feb 29, 2012)

The belkin is not a modem, just a wireless adapter (like for a deskdop pc with no internal wireless card)... I just installed it on the laptop to see if it would connect to my wireless network instead of using my lapyops built in wireless....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Right but when you had the USB modem attached to your computer did you install any software for it not the belkin usb adapter?

If you did install any software for the USB modem now attached to the router please uninstall it.


----------

